# How old can Police clearance be in an TRP application?



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi 

Hope somebody can help me...

I currently have an appeal with DHA. TRP renewal rejected due to missing SA police clearance.

I am now stressing that while DHA makes a decision my police clearance from Denmark and the UK will 'expiry' 

Anybody who knows how long these are valid for in the eyes of DHA?

Many thanks


----------



## oceanracer (Mar 10, 2015)

I understand that as long as both your UK and DK PCC were less than 6 months when you first applied for your TRP renewal, you should be OK. The time it takes DHA to review your appeal won't affect the timeliness of the PCC that were originally in good standing.


----------



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks Oceanracer 

Don't know if you have seen my other post but just been told that an appeal on the grounds of a missing police clearance have no grounds and will be rejected... Think you said you are in the same boat as me... Not happy! thoughts? VFS told me to appeal!


----------



## oceanracer (Mar 10, 2015)

Moto80 said:


> Thanks Oceanracer
> 
> Don't know if you have seen my other post but just been told that an appeal on the grounds of a missing police clearance have no grounds and will be rejected... Think you said you are in the same boat as me... Not happy! thoughts? VFS told me to appeal!


Actually my situation is slightly different since I had all my PCC but the one from NZ was 7 months old (1 month too old) . I made the point to explain in my original application and later in my appeal that I was waiting for an updated one which eventually arrived in November after it left NZ in July (I included the latter with my appeal). I also argue that I did not need to produce any Foreign PCC anyway, only the SA PCC according to the Immigration Regulation 2014 re. renewal of visitor permit over 3 months. I am not sure what is the point of having regulations if DHA does not apply nor follow the rules.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Moto

Oceanracer is correct. Foreign PCC's aren't required for renewals or extensions done in the country. But even if you did submit foreign PCC's, as long as the docs were valid (i.e. less than 6 months old) at the time of submission, they'll be valid. Regarding your appeal - if you can show good cause for not getting the SA PCC in time (e.g. due to the postal strike) and you include it in your appeal, it would be your best attempt at an appeal. We've had a positive outcome from such an appeal, however it does not mean yours will be adjudicated same.

All the best,


----------



## TKZ (Oct 13, 2014)

I need your assistance please


----------



## TKZ (Oct 13, 2014)

I have applied for PR on Quota Work Permit as a Mathematics Educator in March 2014. My appln stayed on code 102 for 7 months. It moved to code 103, and its now 5 full months no outcome yet. With those new changes effected in June 2014, are they going to process my application' coz I don't see Mathematics Educators under the new Critical Skills Visas. What can I do to speed up the process. Thank you.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

If you have not yet done so, you need to start making some noise to the DHA-I applied for my Quota in April 2014 and it came out in Oct 2014 after I made some noises.The thing with DHA is sometimes No Noise-No Progress.Usually the Info center is useless.Contact head of Home Affairs office you applied at and complain-emails for these individuals are on the DHA website, if you get no joy continue escalating the issue till you get to the minister and make sure that most of the time you use email so that you can have proof that you tried to talk to someone.I am sure by the time your story is close to the Minister, you will have some movement as the current DHA minister is all for service delivery and I personally see that he has improved DHA somewhat.


----------



## TKZ (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks IamT


----------

